# Do you have a nickname for your GR?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Only Laurel and it is because she is so big for a female that I call her Baby Huey. Mister Magoo sometimes when she is doing something funny because of her size. Those days are rare now that she is grown though.

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, we do....it's not very manly sounding....but we call him "Carsie", also "Carson-Roo" or just "Roo"....even "Roosie" on occasion.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...oh and of course..... I call him "Big Boy" and "buddy"!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has many names from several family members.

Tuckie
Puppy
Puppers
Tuckiewoowoo
Mothertucker
dumb dog lol
Tuck
Pookie
Ricky
Bud


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphy is almost always plain old Murphy, rarely Murf and once in a while Smurf.

Sampson has many. Sammy, Sam, Samsonite, and at least once a day, his most popular..BAD Sampson!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priss,Prissy or puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

When I am giving him commands it is always Oakly but when we are playing it is Oak or Scum Puppy.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Scum Puppy.


LOL!!! That is not nice!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady is:

BeeBee
Mr. Bee
Mr. Brady
Pain in the Neck

Goliath is:

Goli
Goy
Gallip Goli

It is funny how we make up words...


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Here are ours.

Duncan - Booby or Boo Boo (gets a lot of hot spots  )
Keira - KeiraBell
Rascal - Rattles or Ratty
Tipsy - DooDoo Head or Tippy Doodle
Kelsee - Mouse (she is very petite and squeaks)
Jesse - Jess Man
Shine - Shinola
Quiz - Quizzie (yeah very manly :no
Hades - Hade Bug or Brat!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker has many names from several family members.
> 
> Tuckie *"OK"*
> Puppy *"OK"*
> ...


PS: A nickname is a daily thing... Not a long term thing. Did I confused anyone?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I usually just add a middle name to 'em

Daisey - Daisey Mae
Kady - Kady Lou
Rusty - Rusty Dusty
Skyler - Skyler Tyler or SkyPup (Playin' at the Bridge)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I usually just add a middle name to 'em
> 
> Daisey - Daisey Mae
> Kady - Kady Lou
> ...


Wow you've got 4 GR'd!!! I am jealous.... Cool nicknames!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, now there is only one thread!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tuckie - What I call him, or call other Goldens when I see them ("There's A Tuckie!")
Puppy- What I call him in the morning
Puppers- What I call him at night
Tuckiewoowoo - What my mom calls him when she's playing with him
Mothertucker - what my brother calls him when he feels like being rude sounding
dumb dog - what I call him when he's being dumb which is most of the time
Tuck - When I dont feel like adding the ER 
Pookie - what I call him when we're cuddlin on the couch (c'mere pookie!)
Ricky - What my brother calls him just because Tucker's dumb enough to respond to it for some reason LOL
Bud - I dunno why I call him this.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Jimi is JR because his middle name is Ray. Daddy sometimes calls him Unior.
Sami is mostly just sissy.....Big Sister..
and Beni is usually Benji......Or Benjamin when he is on a barking kick...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, now there is only one thread!


Yeah noticed it too but didn't want to bother Joe for a while...I knew someone would fix it!!!
*Thank you CARSONSDADDY!!!*


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tuckie - What I call him, or call other Goldens when I see them ("There's A Tuckie!")
> Puppy- What I call him in the morning
> Puppers- What I call him at night
> Tuckiewoowoo - What my mom calls him when she's playing with him
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh: Good answers!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Brady is:
> 
> BeeBee
> Mr. Bee
> ...


Love them!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Here are ours.
> 
> Duncan - Booby or Boo Boo (gets a lot of hot spots  )
> Keira - KeiraBell
> ...


I guess you have 9 at the moment!!!! Wow!! I couldn't do it!! Well done!! I LOVE "MOUSE"...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my hubby got me going on this one and now I can't stop!!... we call her Goober! I know it doesn't sound great, but it's a short form of Geddy-Bear... lol!! And sometimes she can be quite gooey... so it works!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz is:

Putter
Put Man
Monkey Dog
Mr. Barkey Von Schnauzer
Shark
Alligator
Baby Boy
Studly
and I know there is more but can't think now!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of nicknames, some too silly to mention! But, one is Monkey Man...

But, when he's bad (and keep in mind his name is Shamus-pronouced like Shay miss) we call him Shameless Blameless. 

My father in law usually just calls him his little buddy.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> Putz is:
> 
> Putter
> Put Man
> ...


Cool names but I couldn't associates my Amber with so many.... She wouldn't cope at her age.... Amber, Ber, Baby Ber.... workks fine right nowl 

I didn't expect such an outburs!! I thought owners came up with one or two nick names like we did for each GR!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I forgot about Monkey and Shark Face.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Leo is Stinky Butt. I think that explains itself.

Cheena is Che or Cheena pie from me and Patrick calls her Che-berger.

Maddy is Madster. Sometimes when I am mad at her I call her Alligator-Bait (Doggy family name)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie is Sadie-butt, or Puffalump.

Loocie is Bubba-Loo (She got her name from "I Love Lucy", even though it's spelled differently, an Ricky Ricardo's club was 'Babaloo') or Loocie-butt.

I love reading nicknames...:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I call Cosmo Cosmopolitan a lot, though I'm not sure where it came from...

I can't recall any nicknames for Samson....but I'm sure I have them....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I call Cosmo Cosmopolitan a lot, though I'm not sure where it came from...
> 
> I can't recall any nicknames for Samson....but I'm sure I have them....


You can't!?!?!? How many children and GR have you got now!!!:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> When I am giving him commands it is always Oakly but when we are playing it is Oak or Scum Puppy.


How can you call my dog scum puppy??? ROFL

Hooch


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Lol, Bailey gets...
Bails, Hay Bales, Mr Bailey (his NZKC papers have him as "mr" so thats where that comes from), trouble, mischief and more recently because hes getting bigger and clumsier, Goofy.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgot Putz's FAVORITE nick name - GOOF!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

In english the nicknames of Carrie doesn't sound so interesting that they are 
Her name is Carolina-
-Carrie
-Carichka
-Carunta
-Carolinets
-Kuchentse(this means puppy in bulgarian)
-Mundze,Butse(this has no meaning my little brother invent it 
-Carcka
-Carrick
-Sunze (this is a combination betweet "sun" and "slantse"[slantse means sun in bulgarian] )
...and many others :bowl:


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

*Double*

"Double" is also known as "Loulou"....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Putz is:
> 
> Putter
> Put Man
> ...


Isn't that from a commercial? I can't remember what the commercial was for...but it makes me laugh everytime. LOL


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco doesn't really have a nickname....

We do call him Puppy and sometimes i'll call him Poopy. I used to call my collie that too....=)


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I call Shianna either wiggle butt or Boo.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Isn't that from a commercial? I can't remember what the commercial was for...but it makes me laugh everytime. LOL


PetSmart:


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry gets called Kerry gold
Molly has more nicknames, Moo, Mol Mol, Molly Moo, Molly Mule

Both girls get called bubs, baby and mummy's little girl 

Foster dogs also get nicknames

Denny- Denny Bear
Henry- Shadow
Frankie- Frankie pankie
Joseph- Jo Jo
Teddy- Sir Teddy Humpalot


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooksie, Brooksie boy


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

soooo many....

Chew-wa-wee
Chucky
Beast
Charles
Chuckles


----------



## Tuckerlover (Jun 4, 2007)

Our first golden Midori now at the bridge we would call her Dori Now we have Tucker aka The Tuckster.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Marty:
Marty McParty
Dirty Marty
Dirts

Ruthie:
Her Maj
Rufus

Walter:
Dubs
Dub-Dub

My other dogs aren't GR's so I won't list their nicknames.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Wrigs, Wrigglemeister, for Wrigley. Addy, Addikins, Mighty Mouse, for Addison.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Baby
Tiny Girl
Tiny
for some reason I like that word tiny-weird huh!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy —

Oz
OzMan
Ozzfest (when he's outside having a Barkfest at the squirrels)
Ozzy Brown (reminds me of Charlie Brown when I say, "you're a good dog, Ozzy Brown")

and ... when he's in brat mode, Mark sometimes calls him "you lil [email protected]@rd":curtain:


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Marlowe's nickname is Butter. It just sort of came out of my mouth one day out of the blue b/c he always sinks down into my lap like he's melting (_meltin' like buttah_). Butter has evolved into Butterbean, Butterboy, and Butterball (as in, "Butter, get your ball!"). He's also Manolo, Manolo-Hole, and occasionally Malolly or Lolly.

Maya is My-My. Though, more often, she assumes her full name, Mariah Jamilla Marly Naumann. LOL. Monty was Womble-Bottom and Womble-Jack, or just Womble, as a puppy. Now he's Rosey, which grew out of Rosebud (just sort of came out one day for no apparent reason and stuck).


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Our boys have a few names:
Tucker's are Tuck, Tucky, Tuck-Tuck, Big Red and for whatever reason I think it came from buddy but I also call him Bubbs and Booder. He answers to all of them. (When he wants to listen - ha)
Tanner's are Tans, Tatans, Blondie and Bubby.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Do I have a nickname for my golden? Just a few:

Miss
Missy Moo
Missy Moozer
Moose (because she is anything BUT a moose)
Niktoria
Pretty Girl
Sweetie Pie
the list goes on and on...

Julie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack is Jack a Roo, Jick a Jack

Peanut is Pew ta Pew, baby nut


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Girard goes by G-Dog, G-Man, or "G".


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Ella has:

ella bella
Puppy girl
puppers

Cleo ( cat )
stinks or stinky

cosmo (cat)
Jabba the kitty, ( he does this sittting thing against the walls where he looks like jabba the hut)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly is...

The Queen
Holl


Rosie is...

Rosie Tosie
Tosie


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

Sierra is Sie Sie and Obie is Bubba


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sometimes call kayCee KayCee Belle and some times just call her kase. Hubby calls her Angle Face. Call honey Honey Bunny or sometimes Hunners. If talking to them together--"Time to go night-night girls?" "Go do business girls."


----------



## Ko's Mommy (Mar 14, 2007)

Ko's Nicknames are:

Ko Frank, Bubba, Bubba Do, Bubbly Boy, Pup-Pup, and my favorite, "My Best Boy Ever!"


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

I use a lot of different ones:
buddy
monster (when he is really bitey)
big guy
Augustus Gloop (from Willy Wonka)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You can add "Boo" to my long list of names Tucker gets called...lol


----------



## fors227 (Apr 8, 2007)

I find myself calling Jake "Jaker" a lot. Don't know where that came from, but he comes running to either version.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie was called Sexie by my youngest when we first got her so it's kind of stuck. Crap Bag well he's little $hit. Hooch is BIG FAT HOOCH. LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

fors227 said:


> I find myself calling Jake "Jaker" a lot. Don't know where that came from, but he comes running to either version.


My wife's uncle has a yellow lab named Jake....everyone calls him "Jaker"


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

Cody (Rainbow Bridge) was the "Code Man"
Remi was called "Sir Pee-A-Lot" or the "Whiz Kid" when we first got him. Now we usually just call him Remi.

Missy our cat is "Missy Doodle"


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Isabelle is Belle mainly but sometimes she is...

Bellie
Miss Belle
Belle Girl
Bellie Boo
Poopie
Poops
Stink
Pretty Girl


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

LOL that's soo funny because I call Caper "Caperoo" a lot and just "roo" sometimes too! I think I got it from Kangaroo?? I duno, I also call him Roo-ski, Caperoonie, and roo-bear 



Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, we do....it's not very manly sounding....but we call him "Carsie", also "Carson-Roo" or just "Roo"....even "Roosie" on occasion.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

When I am playing with Karlie, and she is acting goofy, I call her "liver lips" as she has those big hanging skin on her jaw..........

Ha Ha Ha

She hasn't grown into her head yet! (six months)

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie&Karlie


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

SunnyRose is: Sunny, Sunnygirl, Baby Girl, Mama's Girl

Jasmine is: Jazz, Jazzy, Jazzy Pie, Lulu, BooBoo and Bug ('cause she eats every bug she can find)

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Adamp (Jul 29, 2007)

Ive only had Rocko for a week and I already call him rock-man, rocky, rock star. It's probably pretty confusing for the little guy, but it's too easy with the name Rocko


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

we call Lucy "Piglet"


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner a.k.a Knucklehead


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn is normally:

Griff, Griffy, Griff a Riff, Mr. Griff

And then some days he's:
Banana, DooDooHead, DingDing, Blondie :doh::


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey Pot
Princess Honey
Poppet
Honey Bunny
Beautiful
Miss Honey


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Simba has many kind of nick name like :
>>Obob
>>Bagil
>>Adeq
>>Bobbie
>>Bogem

Even i dont know where i get that....
But its OK


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Molly is commonly called Princess but in the evenings she becomes "Turbo" and flys around the house like she has a rocket up her butt,:hyper:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oddly enough, somehow Rookie became Kookaburra.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey is : Bails, Bailey Boo, pup pup

Bentley is: Bent Bent


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

we call our little one "shrimpy" because he is small hehe or Aussy Bossy because he is a bossy dog. Dallas we call Dali or Dallas the Doggggggggggggggggg =)


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi
Yeah, Buddy is :

Buddy Banana
Bud
Bud bud
fitty mcvity (after he has a seizure!)
stinky poo
cutie bud pie
boo boo

lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Chrissy's registered name is Christmas Bells, so I call her Chrissy-Belle...


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

jake has a few.. some being " vulgar"....
but these are the clean ones
jakers
jake brake
jake jake


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

A Few Are:

Miss
MissN
Missy Moo
Moozer
Moose (cuz she's NOT)
NikkiMoozerGurrrrrrrrrrrl

Yeah, they're silly I know.

Julie


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Baby Girl (if she's behaved)
Sas (normal)
Saskja! (if she's being difficult)
pigdog (when she eats a lot)
Froggy (the way she sleeps)


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Parker had about a million nicknames when he was a puppy... but it's whittled down to only a few that have stuck.
Mostly we refer to him as "hizzle". It's the stupidest story how he got that. He still ometimes still gets "park ranger", "bucket" and "bubbers" 

Camden usually get "Cam Bam", "Cam Ba-Dam", "Camen", and the one that's used the most... "Little Bit".


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

Her name is Bella, but we find ourselves calling her Bellagirl or puppylove.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver gets "Ollie, Dingbat, dingy, Mr. McGoo, Ollie by Golly, Lover Boy & Honeyboy" and Nygel gets "Mini B, sweetie pie, baby boy, Handsome and my granddaughter insists his name is Nygill". Hey, they come to anything - all you have to do is go to the dog treat drawer!


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nugget had several

Nugy
Nugs
Nuggers
Snugs
Snuggers
Chicken McNugget (My friend Alicia used this one, I hated it)
Red Dog (Sometimes Big Red Dog)


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

my wife comes up with the nick names but for some reason we called Katie "bunny bean" ... it was cute though


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie Mae
This is the only nickname she's gotten so far.

Scooter
Scoot
scootscoot
scooterpooter
Scooter the wonder dog
Scoot doggie dog
scooter the spider slayer (he kills them and eats them)
zippy
I think that's about all of the ones he's got. He's older, so it only makes sense he'd have more.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope Sabrina gets her very first new nickname soon  So far it's just "You're a LUCKY little girl"


----------



## Mineya (May 19, 2007)

My first Golden was called:
Dusty
DustyDog
DustDog
DustBucket
Dust
&
DamnDog *always answered to this one

New puppy:
Max
Maxie
&
DamnDog *Like Dusty, Max answers to this every time I say it. I say it
a LOT, as he's only 4 1/2 months. Especially as I rescue my 
shoes and my...ahem....unmentionables .

Sandy


----------



## Gary Clark (Sep 20, 2007)

*Happy Jack*

I've mention in other posts, when I take my Jack to the vet, he calls him Happy Jack. It kind of rubbed off on me. The great thing is he is happy all the time.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey is Bails, Pup Pup, Pumpkin, Bud

Bentley is Bent Bent, Little Munger

I know they are not very creative...


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Atlantis' nickname is "Princess" because she thinks that she is one
Anastasia' is Big nose, goofy, & pumpkin
Kaylee' is poopers, baby doll, & "brat" because she is one!


----------



## musicmom425 (Sep 27, 2007)

sometimes we called Sparky Sparks or Sparkster. My younger son has already picked a name for the new puppy (when he arrives). He has chosen Max. Who knows what we'll call him?


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie is sometimes Mag, Magpie, but the best one is what the kids call her: STINKY & she comes running!! :lol:


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah we have some nicknames for Daisy. Muffin, Sprinkles, Mr. Jiggles, we call her various names when she isn't around. I do not know why we do it, but it is somewhat a family thing. My hubby's family seems to rename everyone and call them by that name. Usually the name is somewhat unrelated to their own name.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia is Kianin  and we sometimes call Lila as Lilina


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My vet calls Bentley "baywatch dog" because he is blonde and smiley.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

*nicknames*

oh where do i start hes arnie {officially} but aka fur face,bimbo,bimbette.blondie,arniemold,arnwold and oldie goldie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

*What's a World Without Nicknames ?!*

Of course, Maggie is commonly called: Maggie Moo, Miss Moo, Moo-
love, and, of course, the Divine Miss M ! Also, the more mundae, Mags, Maggie-waggie, etc.
Not to be outdone, Penny answers to Penny-Winnie, Pen, the Penster, and thanks to our dau-in-law, Penny-Poo-Pie.
Aren't you glad you asked???!! lol


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

My "boys" just don't have nicknames, they have their own jingle.

1) Dusty, the Doodle, I'm glad you're not a poodle, 'cause you are my boy.

2) Hobo, the Bobo, Buddy!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

It's reassuring to hear other peoples nick namess - we're not crackers after all. Here's a handful of ours..

Chops
Chops of fur
My little bear
Roxy Noodle
Poxy-Roxy
Furface


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau is bobo bear 
Bama is bambam or bubba
Shelby is Shelbell


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy is usually Murph, Smurph, or bud. Sometimes jerk face if he is being bad


----------



## Bailey's Mom1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mostly it's just "Bailey", but my husband calls her "Boo" and for some reason, she's also known as "The Biscuit", as in "What's The Biscuit chewing on now?" but I don't remember why.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> My vet calls Bentley "baywatch dog" because he is blonde and smiley.


LOL. That's a great one.

We don't have any nicknames for Riley yet, but Cooper was Coop, Pooh Bear, Pooh, Precious, Baby Boy. He was Cooperstown when he was being bad, since that was part of his full name. (Sort of like when mom used your first and middle names when you really got out of line. LOL)

Gunner is Gun, Mr. Fussypants, Whiney Boy, Cujo. We call him "F---Wit" at times, too, and I know it doesn't sound very nice, but we say it lovingly and he smiles and wags his tail, so I don't think he minds. :


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, Well for all Lexy's commands/training - he is _Lexy_

In play, he's sometimes _Lexy Lou_ - that's only for indoors as it sounds a bit girly and we wouldn't want to embarass him when there are other dogs around!

I refer to him sometimes as _The Lexster_ or _The Beast_ (that one's for when he's been naughty).

Hubby refers to him sometimes as _The Little One_ although that is not really relevant for a 2 year old...... however, he is 'our baby'!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tucker = Big Red , Tuckie, Tuck, Tuck-Tuck, Buddy and Booder (i have no idea)

Tanner = Tans , Tatans, Bubby, and Dumb-Dumb or Blondie.


----------

